# Craftsman Model 358.795190



## wknight40 (Jul 2, 2006)

Would like to thank all of the replies on the other Craftsman posts with fuel line problems. Was going to take my trimmer to Sears but they wanted $30 to leave it and a $52 diagnostic charge. Another shop wanted $25 to leave it and was confident that it would not cost any more. Well after reading the other post, thank god for search link, and was able to fix it myself. Needed 3 different size lines. One I got from Home Depot for $2 and the other two from Sears for $4 each. Each line was about 1 foot long. So for abot $10 and a few hours of trial and error finding the right combination of line attachments I was back in business as good as new. Again thank you.


----------



## crabtrap_53 (Jul 3, 2007)

wknight40 said:


> Would like to thank all of the replies on the other Craftsman posts with fuel line problems. Was going to take my trimmer to Sears but they wanted $30 to leave it and a $52 diagnostic charge. Another shop wanted $25 to leave it and was confident that it would not cost any more. Well after reading the other post, thank god for search link, and was able to fix it myself. Needed 3 different size lines. One I got from Home Depot for $2 and the other two from Sears for $4 each. Each line was about 1 foot long. So for abot $10 and a few hours of trial and error finding the right combination of line attachments I was back in business as good as new. Again thank you.


 Great. I missed all the replies. I have the same model with the same problem. The primer bulb fell apart and when I went to change it all the fuel lines fell apart - and I don't know where they go. If you got yours running again you must know how they're routed. Mind sharing?


----------



## Shane_in_Ohio (Sep 16, 2007)

*Fuel line fix for Crafstman model 358.795190 Trimmer*



crabtrap_53 said:


> Great. I missed all the replies. I have the same model with the same problem. The primer bulb fell apart and when I went to change it all the fuel lines fell apart - and I don't know where they go. If you got yours running again you must know how they're routed. Mind sharing?


Did you get your problem resolved? I had the same problem with the same model trimmer and finally fixed it. Let me know and if you can give me a few days, I'd be happy to post the details of my solution to the problem. It's not OEM, but it works.


----------



## dleonr (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope I am not hijaking the thread but my Dad have the 358.798560 and it has the same problems. The lines are dryrot the primere bulb busted when I pressed it. I sent away for a new tank and primer bulb. I got everything all set then I realized that the foam filter is no good. I have not started the trimmer as yet, just waiting to pick up the filter. I will do that after the thanksgiving day. I am just hoping it will start. My Dad have not used this trimmer in over three (3) years.


----------



## Shane_in_Ohio (Sep 16, 2007)

*re: Craftsman 358.798560 trimmer*



dleonr said:


> I hope I am not hijaking the thread but my Dad have the 358.798560 and it has the same problems. The lines are dryrot the primere bulb busted when I pressed it. I sent away for a new tank and primer bulb. I got everything all set then I realized that the foam filter is no good. I have not started the trimmer as yet, just waiting to pick up the filter. I will do that after the thanksgiving day. I am just hoping it will start. My Dad have not used this trimmer in over three (3) years.


You're not hijacking it at all. I looked at the Sears site and your trimmer looks very similar to mine. I'm not sure why you had to order a new tank. If you have trouble locating fuel line that will fit everything, I suggest going to a RC (radio controlled) hobby center. That's where I finally found mine. Sears only listed one size fuel line for my trimmer and I knew there were two different sizes. Rather than prepay for the lines that may not fit, I took my carb and primer to the hobby store so I could be sure they fit. I had previously bought some line at Home Depot, but it wasn't the size advertised on the package (3/32" ID). The hobby shop's was also marked 3/32" ID and it was as advertised. The OD of the line was larger than the holes in the fuel tank so I had to drill them larger. The original fuel lines had rotted and broken so I didn't know where they went. After a lot of priming and pulling, the engine still wouldn't start. I then took the spark plug out, poured some gas in the engine, put the spark plug back in and after a couple of pulls, it started and ran for a few seconds. I switched the lines around and after very little priming, the engine started and ran just fine. :woohoo: Hope this helps!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Not to butt in, however, did anyone happen to check the very first post on this forum, it has the routing for the Craftsman Blower in a picture. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## dleonr (Nov 21, 2007)

I thank you very much for your reply. The problem is, that I had already ordered my parts before finding this website, and since the parts only about $30.00 I just went along with it. Now that I have assembled everything I cant get the trimmer started. I even got a new spark plug. This trimmer, my Dad had it in the tool shed for over 3 years without using. I should probably do what you did, pouring some fuel into the spark plug hole? If that is what you did, about how much fuel do you put in there? I realy want to get this trimmer going. We have another from Sears that is battery operated but after 10 to 15 minutes of using the battery starts to die.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

If you had rotted fuel lines & it hasn't run in 3 years, it's almost a given you'll need to rebuild the carb... or at least take it apart & spray it out.


--Lucky


----------



## dleonr (Nov 21, 2007)

luckyvision said:


> If you had rotted fuel lines & it hasn't run in 3 years, it's almost a given you'll need to rebuild the carb... or at least take it apart & spray it out.
> 
> 
> --Lucky


From what I have been reading so far on this site, is that I could spray it down with brake cleaner? Then blow it out. If this is correct, then I will try this first.
Thanks for your replies.


----------



## dleonr (Nov 21, 2007)

I finally got this craftsman trimmer to start. However it only runs for about a minute and a half, then I have to start it again. What do I have to do to get it to continur running? All repies will be greatly appriciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well the first thing to do is have a game plan. Scope out your yard and find the grass/weeds that need trimming the most. Now start your trimmer and RUN as fast as you can, you can trim a lot of grass in a minute and a half...  

Now seriously, your carburetor may need a kit. Old and stiff diaphragms can cause some pretty erratic behavior and it sounds like a carburetor problem to me.

Best of Luck ... :thumbsup:


----------



## dleonr (Nov 21, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Well the first thing to do is have a game plan. Scope out your yard and find the grass/weeds that need trimming the most. Now start your trimmer and RUN as fast as you can, you can trim a lot of grass in a minute and a half...
> 
> Now seriously, your carburetor may need a kit. Old and stiff diaphragms can cause some pretty erratic behavior and it sounds like a carburetor problem to me.
> 
> Best of Luck ... :thumbsup:


Oh! That was real funny, I like that. However, I got the kid and changed the some of the parts, now it runs for about 15 minutes or longer if I keep the trimmer level. If I turn it on the side to trim around the edges of the walkway, it turns off. It also only run with the choke half open, if I hope open the choke all the way, it also turns off. I am using it anyway. I am still working on it. It's a lot of fun fooling with it.
Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it dies when you turn it on it's side (the answer is of course obvious...don't turn it on it's side!) it's most likely the fuel filter coming out of the fuel. There may not be enough fuel line in the tank to allow the filter to follow the fuel. Is your carburetor adjustable? If so it may need to be adjusted a little, try opening up the adjustment screw 1/8 to 1/4 turn and see if that makes any difference

I also think that you should replace the fuel filter, even though it looks clean as it could be causing your problems.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## dleonr (Nov 21, 2007)

I will try what you say tomorrow. I will add more fuel to the tank and make adjustment to the carburetor. The filter is brand new it came with the new tank I installed on the trimmer.


----------

